
Lego-building robot aspires to bigger things - nmstoker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-45024268/lego-building-robot-aspires-to-bigger-things
======
nmstoker
There's also a blog piece from Autodesk about it with a little more
information here: [http://blogs.autodesk.com/inthefold/can-machine-learning-
tur...](http://blogs.autodesk.com/inthefold/can-machine-learning-turn-
industrial-robots-masters-assembly-construction/)

~~~
nmstoker
And some wider discussion of it on Fast company too:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90204615/autodesks-lego-model-
bu...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90204615/autodesks-lego-model-building-
robot-is-the-future-of-manufacturing)

Not surprised they had to change the name to BrickBot from LegoBot. At least
it was never called LegosBot! (since the toy is Lego not Legos)

